# Reformed Baptist church polity



## buggy (Dec 13, 2009)

Guys I have one question here since I'm fairly new to the RB scene...

The previous church I went to have ALL their decisions decided by congregational vote. Is this also true for Reformed Baptist churches? 
Thanks!


----------



## Herald (Dec 13, 2009)

Tian,

No, not usually. Reformed Baptist churches are normally elder lead. The elders are responsible for the spiritual oversight of the church. This means they are able to make decisions, without prior approval, on most spiritual/theological issues. There are issues, not directly linked to the spiritual/doctrinal nature of the church, that require congregational votes. These issues may be the calling of a pastor or elder, a new budget, changes to the doctrinal statement (which actually is a doctrinal issue), purchase or sale of real property etc. Of course each church is different, but these are just a few of the commonly held practices of Reformed Baptists.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 13, 2009)

Biblical Eldership, Part 1a :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library


----------



## MarieP (Dec 13, 2009)

We used to vote on our elders/deacons, but in the last several years we've changed that because we don't see any evidence that there was a democratic vote taken on it in Scripture. The Bible does talk about the qualifications of such men for office, and if a member has a concern, they should take it to the prospective elder/deacon and discuss with an elder/deacon if necessary. It's not the kind of thing to be left for a yes or no vote. There is also time, in a business meeting or in an oversight, for members to make suggestions of men in which they see these qualifications/gifts.

Interestingly enough, the concern over voting for church officers came from those who aren't church officers!


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 26, 2009)

MarieP, you wrote:



> we don't see any evidence that there was a democratic vote taken on it in Scripture.



The several times that Scriptures speaks of church actions being taken that seemed good "to the whole church" how would this have been determined? It seems that church consent was needed for a great many actions.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 26, 2009)

Not a Baptist, but I have read of early church congregations deposing their bishops on occasion, so some sort of congregational accountability was in place. Wish I knew where I read that...


----------



## MarieP (Dec 26, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> MarieP, you wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But the issue is church officers. What are the verses you're thinking of? No one is saying that the congregation does not "choose from among them" officers. But that doesn't mean a democratic vote.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 26, 2009)

If your "democratic vote" is the same thing as "it seemed good to the church" then I would say that it does; there seemed to be a consent from the governed (the congregation) in the NT, no officer could rule over a church that does not want him.


----------

